# [SOLD] MSI RTX 2080Ti Gaming X Trio with New Unused EK Vector RGB Block and Backplate Bundle



## Thoth420

Bump! 
Added block and backplate to the deal. Price unchanged.


----------



## TK421

Thoth420 said:


> Bump!
> Added block and backplate to the deal. Price unchanged.


Does this have Samsung video memory or other brand?


----------



## Thoth420

It does indeed! It's an amazing card but totally wasted on me at the moment. The last game that pushed it was SOTTR.


----------



## Thoth420

Sold.


----------

